# Eating Greens May Help You Lose Weight



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Plants make energy from sunlight. It appears so do humans, in conjunction with chlorophyll. Eating greens, exposure to red light, and exercise and it can increase your fat loss and increase energy production.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Search for "whole food plant-based" (WFPB) lifestyle on this forum, or on Facebook, or on google. You'll find a lot of information.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I think I remember that Twilight Zone Episode too.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> Plants make energy from sunlight. It appears so do humans, in conjunction with chlorophyll. Eating greens, exposure to red light, and exercise and it can increase your fat loss and increase energy production.


I eat a fair amount of greens but don't see a lot of red lights since I don't drive much.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you can't grow it, milk it or kill it and make it with heat , cold , or mechanical grinding ,crushing, chopping or the like , don't eat it 

that means you can still drink beer , eat meat , and have lots of good real food and live very well.

if it needs 2 factories and a chemical plant of the Jersey turn pike , don't eat it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

by red light you mean long wave length sunlight or similar artificial light 

to get more light with less energy now everything lighting is focusing on high frequency light , the blue lights as you may call them or see them

sunlight is good for a person not too much that you burn but it is how you process vitamin D


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

prioritizehealthy said:


> I think this could be simplified into don't eat food with chemical-sounding ingredients that you can barely pronounce.... which is a good start for most people. but staying away from processed sugars is also important, and if your trying to help your total health, then reducing animal proteins is also very important.


a link to your web site , that has nothing but an option to download recipes not see them first

Seems spamy

how is it not spam? an explanation in your next post please!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Vit D is produced in the skin when it's stimulated by EM radation in the UVB wavelengths. (UVA causes tanning of the skin.) Red light, or any other color, ain't gunna help.

"Greens" have minimal nutritional value-- no fat, almost no prtotein, few carbs we can digest (mostly cellulose & lignin) and lousy source of vits & mins (look up yur favorite to verify that SELF Nutrition Data | Food Facts, Information & Calorie Calculator This is why 10 servings a day are recommended-- because each serving has less than 10% of the RDA for vits & mins)

Greens don't "make" you lose weight..It's just that they have so little nutritional value that if they make up a significant portion of your diet, you'll have to use up your fat stores to stay alive-- until you have no more fat stores available.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Plants make energy from sunlight. It appears so do humans, in conjunction with chlorophyll. Eating greens, exposure to red light, and exercise and it can increase your fat loss and increase energy production.


Here's a good list of some of the healthiest greens and their benefits.









The 13 Healthiest Leafy Green Vegetables


Packed with nutrients but low in calories, leafy greens are crucial to a wholesome diet. Here are 14 of the healthiest leafy green vegetables you should eat.




www.healthline.com


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

50 Shades of Greens | NutritionFacts.org


Since both coronary heart disease and impotence can be reversed with a healthy diet, sexual dysfunction can be used as a motivator to change poor lifestyle habits.




nutritionfacts.org


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

doc- said:


> Vit D is produced in the skin when it's stimulated by EM radation in the UVB wavelengths. (UVA causes tanning of the skin.) Red light, or any other color, ain't gunna help.
> 
> "Greens" have minimal nutritional value-- no fat, almost no prtotein, few carbs we can digest (mostly cellulose & lignin) and lousy source of vits & mins (look up yur favorite to verify that SELF Nutrition Data | Food Facts, Information & Calorie Calculator This is why 10 servings a day are recommended-- because each serving has less than 10% of the RDA for vits & mins)
> 
> Greens don't "make" you lose weight..It's just that they have so little nutritional value that if they make up a significant portion of your diet, you'll have to use up your fat stores to stay alive-- until you have no more fat stores available.


Greens are actually very nutritious, depending on the plant -- low fat, high carb, lots of vitamins and minerals, so ya -- healthy and great for losing weight. Add other vegan, probiotic, and prebiotic foods, and all nutritional needs can easily be met. Obviously there is more to losing weight than diet (what you eat, when you eat, how much you eat, etc.) though ... such as exercise, stress management, etc.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

And...Is there anything that kale can't do?!?!😁









The Benefits of Kale and Cabbage for Cholesterol | NutritionFacts.org


Dinosaur kale and red cabbage are put to the test.




nutritionfacts.org













Kale and the Immune System | NutritionFacts.org


Comparing the immune system-boosting effect of cooked versus raw kale.




nutritionfacts.org













Smoking vs. Kale Juice | NutritionFacts.org


The effect of kale juice on LDL and HDL cholesterol, and the antioxidant capacity of the blood.




nutritionfacts.org













Do Lutein Supplements Help with Brain Function? | NutritionFacts.org


Avocados, greens, and lutein and zeaxanthin supplements are put to the test for improving cognitive function.




nutritionfacts.org


----------

